# Uber App for driver's now available!



## LuLu

Yep, just got the email. Yippee! Saves $40.00 a month! Hope it works before I give up iPhone.....


----------



## SupaJ

Works if you only have iphone4 or above


----------



## LuLu

SupaJ said:


> Works if you only have iphone4 or above


Oh pooh, looks like ur right... My bad....I have a Droid. .


----------



## Baron VonStudley

don't see it in the apple store ??? is it called something else?


----------



## Doodle

I did not get the said email. Do you mind posting the email in this thread?

Thanks


----------



## Moofish

No android?! They should of had an iPhone version out from the start, an android version would at least show they were doing something.


----------



## Baron VonStudley

Can only see this 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2dns5b

I guess they will have to download it for you ??


----------



## Moofish

I still don't see why they need to be super secret with their app and install it for you, I would be sure to check the security permissions to make sure there isn't anything the app has access to that it doesn't need like mic and your contact list.


----------



## remy

Yay!! Saves $40 a month and will continue to drive for Uber regardless if there is no base fare and continue to cut fares. Yay!!


----------



## remy

Seriously, you guys don't want Uber getting in to your phone. Just think about privacy


----------



## Chicago-uber

I would delete lyft and sidecar apps before handing over your phone to an uber rep.


----------



## Narkos

From the reddit post:

Hey uberXsd,
Over the last few months, many of you have told us that you would rather use Uber on your personal phone instead of a separate device. Today, we're excited to tell you that you can!
By using your own phone and returning your Uber phone, you will no longer be charged the $10/week mobile data subscription fee. The functionality of the Uber Driver app on your phone is the same as the one you are used to, so you should not notice any substantial changes.
Right now, in order to be eligible, you must:

Have an iPhone 4S, 5, 5C, or 5S
Have iOS 7 (to check go to Settings > General > About > Version)
Have a data plan that allows you to use at least 2GB/month of data for Uber
Any major phone carrier (Verizon, AT&T, T-Mobile, Sprint) will work
In order to get the Uber Driver App on your own phone and turn in your existing Uber phone, please come to XXX/UberSD Headquarters between 3pm-6pm this Monday, August 18th. All above criteria must be met in order to swap your phone.
If you don't have an iPhone but would be interested in using your own phone for Uber, please fill out this survey telling us what type of phone you have.
We're very excited about giving you the option to use your own phone for driving on Uber and look forward to seeing you this Monday, August 18th.
As always, if you have questions feel free to let us know.
Uber San Diego


----------



## ubrad

Ditching the $10/week fee is the only way I'll continue to drive, so I'm glad to see this is happening.

To reduce rider confusion, Uber may be choosing to distribute the driver app not through the Apple App Store. It's possible that they're using Apple's corporate app-loading solution, which requires a configuration profile to be loaded on the device prior to the actual app. Both the configuration profile and the app are normally stored on a corporate file server and accessed via wifi. I'm interested in hearing experiences from San Diego Uber drivers come Monday.


----------



## SCdave

Not to say I want to but just a question (I'm not an Apple Peep). Could I have the Uber Driver App on a iPad Mini? My current carrier is AT&T and my current Windows Phone (no app available) is hotspot capable. I have 10GB family plan and almost never go over 3-4 GBs per month. Just wondering if I could use the larger iPad Mini since the Uber Driver App really isn't phone dependent, right? Pros / Cons?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

I'm buying an iphone! I think I can cut data use by utilizing my car gps whenever possible. I highly doubt I will even use 1 gb of data driving 20 hours or less a week. 
Also, I happen to have a mobile data device so I'm going to see if I can use the app over wifi on an iphone. That will let me keep using the uber app on a separate phone. This way, I won't be messing with the uber app when calling or receiving calls from customers.


----------



## Googyl

I just got my iPhone yesterday and I'm not pleased to have a 4th charger. My home charging station already looks like medusa's hair. I would so do this just to ditch the iPhone 4. I have a 5s, a netbook, and a samsung tablet.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

Umm, we are getting all excited about news that stems from a post on reddit.com. It could be false. Cleveland support wasn't aware of the possibility. I've attempted to write to San Diego support to verify.


----------



## uberlady

Uber driver app for Android, Samsung Galaxy por favor! I'm tired of squinting to see that little crappy iphone screen.


----------



## LAuberX

ios only, a baby step in the right direction I guess.

me got droid.

I could buy a crappy iphone4 to save some money, but then I would have to use it for my personal phone....

working out the bugs with this technology company takes the patience of a saint, and the bank account of a politician!


----------



## UberXBoston

I wish this would come to my market. I have unlimited data so it's not an issue for me.


----------



## TrafficSlayer

I'm curious as to whether or not you can run Lyft, Uber and Sidecar all at the same time on one phone


----------



## Jeff212

Running both apps I am going to guess is not possible as when you have a screen up and then go to next it takes you offline..... And that there could very well be the reason they decided to allow you to use your own phone, unless your rolling with two seperate phones.... You driving for one service at a time. Why they have to install it on your device makes it so you can't just put it on an ipad and run it.... But just put lyft on it and run Uber on your phone...


----------



## LookyLou

If they make it so it goes offline when you open another app it will be useless. That would mean you couldn't use any other navigation than the built in Uber navigation which is not very good.


----------



## Just Some Guy

Jeff212 said:


> Running both apps I am going to guess is not possible as when you have a screen up and then go to next it takes you offline..... And that there could very well be the reason they decided to allow you to use your own phone, unless your rolling with two seperate phones.... You driving for one service at a time. Why they have to install it on your device makes it so you can't just put it on an ipad and run it.... But just put lyft on it and run Uber on your phone...


Which is probably one of the reasons they don't have an android version... android can split screen and run multiple apps.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

Support has confirmed that thete is no such app. The Reddit story is a fake.


----------



## Baron VonStudley

It cannot be a fake I read it on the internet. It MUST be true


----------



## Just Some Guy

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Support has confirmed that thete is no such app. The Reddit story is a fake.


It wouldn't surprise me if local support didn't have a clue what corporate was doing... but it's very likely that it is fake, I just don't see Uber giving up the control, as well as the revenue (we all know it doesn't cost them $40 a month for that iPhone data).


----------



## 80002

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Support has confirmed that thete is no such app. The Reddit story is a fake.


Thanks man, saved me from buying a secondhand phone until it's actually confirmed. Besides, iPhone prices will go down after the 6 is released.


----------



## Jordan9K

I personally vote having 2 phones. I use the GPS feature on both my phones for each trip. Sometime one works when the other doesn't.


----------



## SCdave

Is this what we call a parody?


----------



## Woody Mornings

Fingers crossed that this is not a fake and a productive change is coming our way.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

Okay, update! I now have confirmation that an app is being tested in San Diego. You would think we would have San Diego drivers commenting.


----------



## Woody Mornings

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Okay, update! I now have confirmation that an app is being tested in San Diego. You would think we would have San Diego drivers commenting.


Yes please&#8230;&#8230;San Diego drivers please weigh in.


----------



## UberNoob

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Okay, update! I now have confirmation that an app is being tested in San Diego. You would think we would have San Diego drivers commenting.


Well done Tim. Thank you for checking.


----------



## sliksock

It's San Diego only, the guy at Uber headquarters when I had the app put on my personal phone said they would roll it out to other cities if it doesn't destroy Uber San Diego.

The app is nice on the big iPhone 5c screen, but I won't be running it for driving until this weekend.


----------



## 80002

Thank


sliksock said:


> It's San Diego only, the guy at Uber headquarters when I had the app put on my personal phone said they would roll it out to other cities if it doesn't destroy Uber San Diego.
> 
> The app is nice on the big iPhone 5c screen, but I won't be running it for driving until this weekend.


Thanks man for the update.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

UberNoob said:


> Well done Tim. Thank you for checking.


No offense, but basically Tim was checking his own speculation that the story was false.


----------



## Just Some Guy

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Okay, update! I now have confirmation that an app is being tested in San Diego. You would think we would have San Diego drivers commenting.


I'd assume they had to sign a NDA.


----------



## sliksock

Why would I have had to sign a NDA?


----------



## Just Some Guy

sliksock said:


> Why would I have had to sign a NDA?


I'd assume they're beta testing the app, and it's standard for beta testers to sign NDA's. I've beta tested quite a few times, and I've had to sign a NDA every time.

Did you read the agreement you have to accept the first time you run the app? I'd be very surprised if there wasn't a NDA thrown in there.


----------



## Farlance

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Umm, we are getting all excited about news that stems from a post on reddit.com. It could be false. Cleveland support wasn't aware of the possibility. I've attempted to write to San Diego support to verify.


Not false. We've been fielding tickets all day about it, CSR-side.


----------



## LuLu

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Okay, update! I now have confirmation that an app is being tested in San Diego. You would think we would have San Diego drivers commenting.


I did comment......in SD.....hello..?


----------



## Woody Mornings

Any more news about the apps functionality?


----------



## BoldCityDigital

Anything planned for Jacksonville?


----------



## Roberto

This gonna happen in OC?


----------



## CynH

uberlady said:


> Uber driver app for Android, Samsung Galaxy por favor! I'm tired of squinting to see that little crappy iphone screen.


Indeed..droid..so much better..OK google now feature.. Would coincide nicely


----------



## Barbara Bitela

remy said:


> Yay!! Saves $40 a month and will continue to drive for Uber regardless if there is no base fare and continue to cut fares. Yay!!


what about the cost of data - i don't know I get this 
if I keep my phone on most of the day = expensive, no?


----------



## Barbara Bitela

LAuberX said:


> ios only, a baby step in the right direction I guess.
> 
> me got droid.
> 
> I could buy a crappy iphone4 to save some money, but then I would have to use it for my personal phone....
> 
> working out the bugs with this technology company takes the patience of a saint, and the bank account of a politician!


please tell me about your phone and carrier, not loving at&t


----------



## CynH

Barbara Bitela said:


> what about the cost of data - i don't know I get this
> if I keep my phone on most of the day = expensive, no?


sprint just announced major package drops..to spur others also to lower..unlimited data is key


----------



## Barbara Bitela

CynH said:


> sprint just announced major package drops..to spur others also to lower..unlimited data is key


ok on it THANKS!


----------



## Barbara Bitela

LuLu said:


> I did comment......in SD.....hello..?


GIRL! HOW YOU DOIN'!!! 
How's the canine kids?


----------



## 80002

Anyone who wants the app go to devbuilds.uber.com on your Apple device and download the app when the popup appears.

Oh and for those wondering, when the app is in running in the background, a popup every few minutes comes up asking if you want to go offline.


----------



## Moofish

Got the new agreement today when I logged on the company provided phone for the BYOD (bring your own device) program, basically is shows the list of acceptable devices and says you need 10GB of data (LOL) and Uber is not responsible for any lose of money due to app or phone issues.

I was looking to get a new android phone, but if I can save $40/month, maybe I'll look into a cheap iPhone for the time being. Doubt an android version will be out anytime soon, for a "technology" company, they haven't really wowed me with anything lately.


----------



## UberSF

Uber is not responsible for any lose of money due to app or phone issues. This I have an issue with. If the app is unstable and not functioning properly it's all completely on the driver. Whereas with the company phone, they take responsibility. I'm sticking with company phone for now cuz you know, with tech these apps are always in beta. Good luck to those that give it a try though.


----------



## David Madrid

Narkos said:


> From the reddit post:
> 
> Hey uberXsd,
> Over the last few months, many of you have told us that you would rather use Uber on your personal phone instead of a separate device. Today, we're excited to tell you that you can!
> By using your own phone and returning your Uber phone, you will no longer be charged the $10/week mobile data subscription fee. The functionality of the Uber Driver app on your phone is the same as the one you are used to, so you should not notice any substantial changes.
> Right now, in order to be eligible, you must:
> 
> Have an iPhone 4S, 5, 5C, or 5S
> Have iOS 7 (to check go to Settings > General > About > Version)
> Have a data plan that allows you to use at least 2GB/month of data for Uber
> Any major phone carrier (Verizon, AT&T, T-Mobile, Sprint) will work
> In order to get the Uber Driver App on your own phone and turn in your existing Uber phone, please come to XXX/UberSD Headquarters between 3pm-6pm this Monday, August 18th. All above criteria must be met in order to swap your phone.
> If you don't have an iPhone but would be interested in using your own phone for Uber, please fill out this survey telling us what type of phone you have.
> We're very excited about giving you the option to use your own phone for driving on Uber and look forward to seeing you this Monday, August 18th.
> As always, if you have questions feel free to let us know.
> Uber San Diego


What are San Francisco drivers test monkeys


----------



## LookyLou

UberSF said:


> Uber is not responsible for any lose of money due to app or phone issues. This I have an issue with. If the app is unstable and not functioning properly it's all completely on the driver. Whereas with the company phone, they take responsibility. I'm sticking with company phone for now cuz you know, with tech these apps are always in beta. Good luck to those that give it a try though.


I have never heard of Uber covering a drivers losses when their Uber issued phone has issues. Have you ever heard of a driver being reimbursed for lost revenue as a result of phone issues?


----------



## grams777

80002 said:


> Anyone who wants the app go to devbuilds.uber.com on your Apple device and download the app when the popup appears.
> 
> Oh and for those wondering, when the app is in running in the background, a popup every few minutes comes up asking if you want to go offline.


Doesn't seem to work. Says access denied. Is there more to the URL besides that? Like devbuilds.uber.com/somemorestuff


----------



## DriveR887

Just got the app last evening in Houston. Took the old phone to the Uber office, they texted me a link. I opened it and downloaded the app right there in case there were any issues. The whole think took only a few minutes. They never touched my personal phone and the only thing they asked me was what kind of phone I had.


----------



## UberSF

LookyLou said:


> I have never heard of Uber covering a drivers losses when their Uber issued phone has issues. Have you ever heard of a driver being reimbursed for lost revenue as a result of phone issues?


Apologies Lou! Should have stated more clearly about them exchanging defective phones if not working properly. Lost wages are definitely not covered either way.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Moofish said:


> Got the new agreement today when I logged on the company provided phone for the BYOD (bring your own device) program, basically is shows the list of acceptable devices and says you need 10GB of data (LOL) and Uber is not responsible for any lose of money due to app or phone issues.
> 
> I was looking to get a new android phone, but if I can save $40/month, maybe I'll look into a cheap iPhone for the time being. Doubt an android version will be out anytime soon, for a "technology" company, they haven't really wowed me with anything lately.


" says you need 10GB of data..." I wonder how they come to this figure. My Uber iPhone says that it used 680MB of data in a two month period driving an average of 25 hours a week. Either the iPhone is misstating its data usage, or this "new" driver app is a data pig!

I would be curious to hear what the actual data usage is in practice.


----------



## Narkos

Oc_DriverX said:


> " says you need 10GB of data..." I wonder how they come to this figure. My Uber iPhone says that it used 680MB of data in a two month period driving an average of 25 hours a week. Either the iPhone is misstating its data usage, or this "new" driver app is a data pig!
> 
> I would be curious to hear what the actual data usage is in practice.


I think they're using the 10GB data recommendation as a way to justify the $40 a month fee they've been charging for the use of their iPhone. Being that I'm an IT security analyst by day, I'm pretty comfortable saying that it's impossible for the app to burn through that much bandwidth in a month!

On the other hand, without reverse engineerig the code in the app, it's impossible to tell exactly which data the app tracks and transmits back to Uber...or anyone else


----------



## Orlando_Driver

I had no problems with the app. Works the same


----------



## MaCo

Yesterday I tried to log in to my regular Uber App on their standard Iphone, but I could not get past a screen that was a EULA for the Uber App. Strange because I'm not using it on another phone, but OK, this means it is real and is coming, or they slipped up and I wasn't supposed to see that yet.


----------



## 80002

grams777 said:


> Doesn't seem to work. Says access denied. Is there more to the URL besides that? Like devbuilds.uber.com/somemorestuff


Nope on an iPhone it should work. I tried it on my android and my laptop and neither worked, so I think through the browser user agent it knows what kind of device you're accessing the site with. There's nothing after the URL.


----------



## Woody Mornings

80002 said:


> Nope on an iPhone it should work. I tried it on my android and my laptop and neither worked, so I think through the browser user agent it knows what kind of device you're accessing the site with. There's nothing after the URL.


I know it says 4s and above but I'm going to try an iPhone 4 and see what happens&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## Phard

Will it work on a jail broken iphone?


----------



## grams777

Phard said:


> Will it work on a jail broken iphone?


No. See my review:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-has-a-drivers-iphone-app.2691/page-2#post-27151


----------



## UberRey

i just bought an iphone for use with the app...still cheaper than the $40, but I would have preferred it on Android.


----------



## SgtMurphy

I don't wanna risk my ancient (Unlimited 3G Verizon) iPhone 4. That beast runs clunky on all else, but it keeps Pandora pumping until its noble death, for which I will indeed mourn.


----------



## LiNKDenver

I have an old 4s with no contract... I hotspotted my android and logged in with 4s linked to my droid.... works great.... looking to get ipad ... anyone know if the uber app works off the ipad?


----------

